# Pseudo tubes; fixed loop to fork. fixed single to loop w/ fps results



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Had to try this set up with the Pseudo tubes because I am trying to find what I like and what works best with the SS I have and use.

I saw GZK-China post a slingshot with this tie up method. Though, I tied it around the outside of the forks for TTF.

I salvaged the last of some 1745 from a pseudo tie up I failed to do good enough to not slip.

All measures are active, tie to tie for each part of the pseudo elastic.

250 fps 3/8 steel

215 fps 7/16 steel

Draw; 32 inches

Tubes; 1745

loop; 3 1/8 inch

single; 3 1/8 inch


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks to be interesting set up..I may give this a try..using 1842 tubing...I will use a strip of latex to wrap the single tube too the

pouch super tight stretch on the wrap..it will not slip..I have found that a thin strip of latex works better than a collar or just a constrictor knot..(works for me anyway)as to stretch the the single tube while tying...........

Thank you for sharing Ray shot...Happy Shooting my friend~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

215fps for 7/8" steel? Very good speed on that set-up with that draw length-impressive Ray. Good stuff!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Cool! I'm going to try this also, but connected to the fork in an in line configuration.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Cool! I'm going to try this also, but connected to the fork in an in line configuration.


What do you mean in line? As it is seen in GZK-China's post?

I plan on trying that if that is what you mean. Just need to modify or make a catty for that.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > Cool! I'm going to try this also, but connected to the fork in an in line configuration.
> ...


Parallel vertically not horizontally. Like this one would be if shooting gangster.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > Beanflip said:
> ...


I like that.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I need to try this out. It will keep me from having the occasional set that the pseudo tapers slip on.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow...a new way of using 'Bunny Ears'. I've never tried doing a through-the-fork configuration. To get a really effective double pseudotaper use a heavier rubber for the ears and use a substantial loop through them for the main tubes. TTS 'Ears' with TTB main tubes work really well.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Good Lord, Ruthie! Most of us couldn't draw such a rig. LOL!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> Good Lord, Ruthie! Most of us couldn't draw such a rig. LOL!


I need substantial rubber for my heavy arrows  Looking to speargun rubber next


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> Had to try this set up with the Pseudo tubes because I am trying to find what I like and what works best with the SS I have and use.
> 
> I saw GZK-China post a slingshot with this tie up method. Though, I tied it around the outside of the forks for TTF.
> 
> ...


That´s a very interesting configuration really! I´ve to try it too. Thanks for the inspiration mate!

Take care!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is the set up in a relaxed state.

I believe the tubes fixed to the fork reduces fliers with pseudos on the cattys I use, as well as the way the loops naturally want to spread the band set thus helping the tubes to get out of their own way upon retraction. Assuming the the bunching of tubes upon retraction is one of the reasons for fliers with psuedo tapers and the cattys I use.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Cool ideas at work here. Thanks for sharing this Ray. I might play around with a few of these after the ecst. I am just focused on trying to develop more consistency up until the tourney.

Be well,
SF


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Flatband said:


> 215fps for 7/8" steel? Very good speed on that set-up with that draw length-impressive Ray. Good stuff!


Whoops just made aware of my typo. 7/16 steel.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Update;

With the set shown which was older Dankung it is getting better fps than new 1745. And the used red set shown dropped to 245.

The new 1745 set in black tube, I made to the same specs, the average is 235fps.

I am at 150 shots with the new set and I feel it should get 20-50 shots, with a slim chance more but it has a small hole where the single meets the loop.

Draw weight; about 13 lbs


----------



## Jeff Pickeral (Apr 7, 2014)

I like this!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice speeds Ray


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice one, thanks for the update, those are some nice speeds, what about mixing up tubes, lets say the loop made out of medium dipped latex and the single section the large size dipped latex? Just thinking out loud.

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, the pseudo tapered setup is definitely the way to go if you want the best pull vs. velocity vs. accuracy out of tubes... the only problem is that single tube always seems to give out to fast... I've got some ideas in mind that might help that situation... but can't do a whole lot with them right now due to my workload... soon though, hopefully..


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I tried something similar last year, with a 4 inch loop of 1745 on a Tex Classic frame and a 4 inch loop of 2040 looped through the 1745. It worked well, but didn't last long. The thin tube gets very thin when stretched and the 1745 cut the 2040 after about 50 shots.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> I tried something similar last year, with a 4 inch loop of 1745 on a Tex Classic frame and a 4 inch loop of 2040 looped through the 1745. It worked well, but didn't last long. The thin tube gets very thin when stretched and the 1745 cut the 2040 after about 50 shots.


I was thinking of trying something similar, but the other way around. The heavy tube on the frame with the light tube looped through??


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

wombat said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > I tried something similar last year, with a 4 inch loop of 1745 on a Tex Classic frame and a 4 inch loop of 2040 looped through the 1745. It worked well, but didn't last long. The thin tube gets very thin when stretched and the 1745 cut the 2040 after about 50 shots.
> ...


With the pseudos I mention I may call it a loop for simplicity but at the fork the a affixed and all are active length.

1745, 3 1/8 in, loop at fork-

2040, 3 1/8 in, loop to pouch

--232 fps 3/8 steel

-- 32 in draw

--15-16lbs drraw

1745 3 1/8 in, loop at fork-

.05 flat ltx 3 1/8 in, loop to pouch, 14 mm wide

235-240 fps 3/8 steel

32 draw

15 lbs


----------

